# Sharpening steel or honing steel: the difference



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I rarely use a stone But my steel is always close by-

Sharpening steel or honing steel: the difference



> The sharpening steel and the honing steel: optically speaking they are very similar and often confused with each other. There is, however, an important difference between these two tools. It is the goal you pursue: sharpening or bending.
> 
> The function of a sharpening steel
> A sharpening steel removes material from your knife. By moving the edge alongside the steel remove steel to restore the V-shape of the edge. A sharpening steel can therefore be used to sharpen knives that have become blunt after frequent use. If you would use a sharpening steel on a daily basis little would be left of your blade after some time.
> ...


 https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/ct/difference-honing-steel-sharpening-steel.htm


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> I rarely use a stone But my steel is always close by-
> 
> Sharpening steel or honing steel: the difference
> 
> https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/ct/difference-honing-steel-sharpening-steel.htm


So which is it that usually comes in a kitchen knife set? 
I always assumed it was a sharpening one... is there a way to tell just by looking?
Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> So which is it that usually comes in a kitchen knife set?
> I always assumed it was a sharpening one... is there a way to tell just by looking?
> Thanks!


Usually a honing steel but these days who knows? I bet many folks have never even used a steel.



> The main difference between a sharpening and a honing steel is therefore whether or not material is removed. *Honing steels are made from steel that has no sharpening function. Sharpening steels are ceramic or have a diamond coating and therefore harder than steel. *Diamond-coated sharpening steels work fast, but also remove a lot of steel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have two quality "steels" that I used for a long, long time.

I bough a ceramic steel and haven't touched the steel ones since its purchase.

I find the ceramic steel gives me better results.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have both "steel" and ceramic, both by Dexter-Russel of Southbridge Ma.

I go to their outlet store where a $25.00 knife can be had for $2.00, all factory seconds.

The big one was $2.00 and the rest about $.25 each.

This is only a bit of what we bought that one trip.

I also bought a huge commercial meat cleaver for $10.00.

This stuff is all made right there, no cheap ***** stuff, all commercial grade.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> I have two quality "steels" that I used for a long, long time.
> 
> I bough a ceramic steel and haven't touched the steel ones since its purchase.
> 
> I find the ceramic steel gives me better results.


I have an old honing steel from grandpa its as good as when he was using it. I have had several more modern steels the have worn out already. I have yet to snag a ceramic one yet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have both "steel" and ceramic, both by Dexter-Russel of Southbridge Ma.
> 
> I go to their outlet store where a $25.00 knife can be had for $2.00, all factory seconds.
> 
> ...


You could make some coin, buying these and selling me a few. @SOCOM42


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have the big, kitchen model ceramic one with a handle and two smaller ones that I keep in the bushcraft stuff, stored in pvc tubes with end caps.

I love knives. I have a Green River knife from the 1840's...the preferred knife for both the frontier folks and Indians. I have many butcher and kitchen knives my grand and great grandparents had....all in excellent shape. I have a carving knife and fork set with a pop-up rest that was a wedding gift to my grandparents back in the late 1800's. I have a Ka-Bar from WWII my Dad owned...excellent condition. I also have some pretty nice chef knives.

My two go-to knives these days for the kitchen are a Shun 4" paring knife and a Shun 8" chef's knife. Beautiful and high quality knives.

I keep both of those in cheap plastic guards. The guards don't let the blade touch anything and is secured with rubber cushions.

https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Lock...age+case&qid=1579104691&s=home-garden&sr=1-19
Mine are basically like these but not as pricey.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is the one I keep in the kitchen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is a couple of Grandpas old Butcher knifes. Yes they are pretty beat up but I still use them.










This is the maker of the old steel made in USA.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@hawgrider, I see one of them was made here at Dexter,

the two companies joined together about 25 years ago to form Dexter-Russel.

The plants were right next store to each other, literally.

Today the company is about half or smaller than the top of their day,

and that is before they joined up, so about 25% now.

For the most part they did not compete with each other,

one was focused on industrial knives and the other commercial cutlery.

They even handed each other contracts when they were running long jobs and

did not want to break down setups.

They even made contract knives for well known companies ,

and not under their own label.

Reduction was caused as usual by cheap ***** imports.

They use to account for 12% of the employment in Southbridge,

and American Optical about 75% prior to the influx of Asian garbage.

That steel was made by one of the top file and saw blade makers in the

country.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> You could make some coin, buying these and selling me a few. @SOCOM42


I only go there once a year, you never know what is going to be on the floor.

These are factory seconds, some minor blemish that means nothing to us,

one of the most common is blurred etching of the company logo.

I always look for the "Yan Can Cook" cleaver they make, not seen one in 20 years.

There are several people who go there and buy a ton of stuff then hawk it on Ebay.

You can tell just by what is in the store and what shows up a few days later on line.

The bottom two are not knives per sey, but artist oils spatulas, very fine and springy blades.

The daughter grabbed them for her oils.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> @hawgrider, I see one of them was made here at Dexter,
> 
> the two companies joined together about 25 years ago to form Dexter-Russel.
> 
> ...


I was hoping somebody could tell me about that knife. That one reminds me of the knife the BBQ pit boys are always abusing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I was hoping somebody could tell me about that knife. That one reminds me of the knife the BBQ pit boys are always abusing.


That is a top quality commercial knife, fine grain steel and correct hardness, last forever.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@hawgrider

I've learned more from you on the "everyday practical" use of blades and sharpening/honing than plenty of other threads that don't teach us anything. Showing an extremely sharp knife is pretty cool; maybe 2 or 3 times but just showing a very sharp knife doesn't help me get my blades in good shape to do what they need to do daily.

Appreciate your practical and informative posts!

(May we now see more Bacon being cured in your smoke house! :vs_closedeyes


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a top quality commercial knife, fine grain steel and correct hardness, last forever.


That's why I keep using Grandpas knives. New ones don't come close to these old fellers!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @hawgrider
> 
> I've learned more from you on the "everyday practical" use of blades and sharpening/honing than plenty of other threads that don't teach us anything. Showing an extremely sharp knife is pretty cool; maybe 2 or 3 times but just showing a very sharp knife doesn't help me get my blades in good shape to do what they need to do daily.
> 
> ...


Gratuitous Bacon shot for my friend Slippy


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a point to make on the current commercial knives.

Most of the ones I have shown have a white plastic handle, it is called "Sanisafe".

That evolved out of fighting bacterial outbreaks, 

and is needed today in most commercial kitchens because of possible bacteria buildup on wooden scales and in between.

That was from board of health regulation expansion, just like they got rid of the butchers block.

Here a butcher needs 2 slicing machines for separating cut products, meat and cheese.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @hawgrider
> 
> I've learned more from you on the "everyday practical" use of blades and sharpening/honing than plenty of other threads that don't teach us anything. Showing an extremely sharp knife is pretty cool; maybe 2 or 3 times but just showing a very sharp knife doesn't help me get my blades in good shape to do what they need to do daily.
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The last few threads started in this section have been informative! Keep it up!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Top one was my Grandmothers bottom one was from Hawg. I am having someone get them back in shape for me then I have a good base to keep up on.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Now put up a HAWG video of using a steel, as i picked up one this weekend. 
PLEASE...
I will buy you bacon..


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Now put up a HAWG video of using a steel, as i picked up one this weekend.
> PLEASE...
> I will buy you bacon..


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Added vid on above post.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> So which is it that usually comes in a kitchen knife set?
> I always assumed it was a sharpening one... is there a way to tell just by looking?
> Thanks!


I would bet any amount that it's a honing steel. I use mine daily.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I only go there once a year, you never know what is going to be on the floor.
> 
> These are factory seconds, some minor blemish that means nothing to us,
> 
> ...


I thought those looked like palette knives.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Top one was my Grandmothers bottom one was from Hawg. I am having someone get them back in shape for me then I have a good base to keep up on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Grandmothers is in nice shape!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Your Grandmothers is in nice shape!


Definitely still sharp but seems how i am having the other done figured I would get that one done too. It had some staining but gave it a quick rub with some quick glo cleaned up nice









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good video, looks like he needs some practice though.


----------

